# What is your favorite sewing machine?



## Sinkingvalley

Before Christmas the sewing machine came out to finish a wall hanging for my grandson. When I began to sew I found is would sew backwards but not forward. After taking it to the repairman he said the 30 year old Viking was very tight and would be expensive to repair. So---I would like to consider a trade-in of a mid priced machine. 
Do any of you sew and what brand and model of machine do you prefer? Although knitting is my favorite hobby I do enjoy sewing at times.
Thank you and Happy New Year.


----------



## Mainah51

I have a Kenmore my parents bought me in 1976, I hate the thought of that dying. Not just because my parents bought it for me but I love the machine.


----------



## Sinkingvalley

My mother in law had one of those and my son still has it. I may use it until I make a decision. Kenmore was a great machine and made nice buttonholes.


----------



## WaterFall

If you use a lot buy one if not oil the machine and leave near heaters to warm and after few days that will work sew forward.

machines jamed quickly.


----------



## pilotskeemsmom

I have a singer Futura which is a combination sewing/embroidery machine. I can hook it up to my laptop and download designs into the machine.


----------



## PittyPat

I sew a lot and have had Elna, and Viking machines in the past. I have passed these to my children and have have bought a Baby Loc for my retirement, a sewing machine and a Serger. I am pleased with both, but have to admit I think the machines are smarter then me!!!!


----------



## crecol71

I have had Bernina since 1967 and would not part with it. I had an industrial motor put on it in 1969 as I was a Profesional Dressmaker and that is all I used. Still have it here with me now. It came over to Australia in 1978 when we moved from NZ.


----------



## dunnville89

I have a Pfaff (20 years old) and it never has a problem but it was rather expensive. If you aren't going to use it a lot, get a mid priced machine at JoAnn's. They can be very reliable.


----------



## CindyMB

I have sewed on many different brands of machines as I started to sew when I was five. Kenmore's in the 60's drove me crazy but it was my mom's machine and I didn't even know at the time that there were other brands of machines. I have sewed on a variety of different machines but my all time, never buy anything else, forever and always will be a BERNINIA.


----------



## Sine

I traded in a Singer that I found in my college apartment for a Riccar that I've had since the late 1960s. 
My sister has her Singer that she got in high school in the 1960s.


----------



## crosby

Sixty-two years ago, I bought my first of two Kenmores and they served me well. About ten years ago, I bought an Elna and am very pleased with it. It will, no doubt, be my last SM purchase.


----------



## baglady1104

Sine said:


> I traded in a Singer that I found in my college apartment for a Riccar that I've had since the late 1960s.
> My sister has her Singer that she got in high school in the 1960s.


Wow! Lucky girls! They don't make 'em like that nowadays!


----------



## Clickers

I have a Janome sewing machine and overlocker, and have never had any trouble with either except for threading which is not the machines fault.


----------



## loribelle

Sinkingvalley said:


> Before Christmas the sewing machine came out to finish a wall hanging for my grandson. When I began to sew I found is would sew backwards but not forward. After taking it to the repairman he said the 30 year old Viking was very tight and would be expensive to repair. So---I would like to consider a trade-in of a mid priced machine.
> Do any of you sew and what brand and model of machine do you prefer? Although knitting is my favorite hobby I do enjoy sewing at times.
> Thank you and Happy New Year.


I'm on my second Brother. The first one lasted 20 some years. I loaned to a friend so her grandmother could make drapes for her new house, so it wasn't just my sewing. It did major projects like this + many costumes for church Christmas and Easter plays. The second time I took it to be cleaned and adjusted, the repairman said that it would be better to replace it. Left there and bought another Brother. It has gone through a lot in it's life time as well.


----------



## baglady1104

PittyPat said:


> I sew a lot and have had Elna, and Viking machines in the past. I have passed these to my children and have have bought a Baby Loc for my retirement, a sewing machine and a Serger. I am pleased with both, but have to admit I think the machines are smarter then me!!!!


PittyPat, just curious: Does that Baby Loc serger still have the automatic threader? If so, does it work well?


----------



## DollieD

Sinkingvalley said:


> Before Christmas the sewing machine came out to finish a wall hanging for my grandson. When I began to sew I found is would sew backwards but not forward. After taking it to the repairman he said the 30 year old Viking was very tight and would be expensive to repair. So---I would like to consider a trade-in of a mid priced machine.
> Do any of you sew and what brand and model of machine do you prefer? Although knitting is my favorite hobby I do enjoy sewing at times.
> Thank you and Happy New Year.


He probably wants your Viking! :-D 
I have a Singer, a Brother, a Singer Serger, and my favorite, Pfaff!


----------



## Peggy Beryl

Bernina


----------



## blessedinMO

My mom's portable Elna which is now over 65 years old....and still ticks away like a fine watch.


----------



## baglady1104

DollieD said:


> He probably wants your Viking! :-D


No kidding! I bet it could be repaired.


----------



## blessedinMO

baglady1104 said:


> No kidding! I bet it could be repaired.


It is working perfectly!!!!


----------



## standsalonewolf

fleetwood 100% cast iron


----------



## frannie di

The first Kenmore I had I loved it and it lasted over 20 years and then the tension went. Would adjust and go out again. Got another kenmore and it lasted around 10 years. Traded it in for a Janome. Love it. Not cheap but with my trade in saved over $ 1,000.00.


----------



## sunnybutterfly

I'm a big fan of Brother sewing machines. I had a very basic model that I sewed into the ground sold it, and bought a more up to date model. Used that for probably 30 years and then last year, moved up to a better model. Funny thing is, they seem to be getting cheaper. This one does all sort of stuff and it probably cost the same as the previous one I bought all those years ago.


----------



## janie48

I have 2 brothers, a featherweight singer and a japanese (all steel which weights a ton). I primarily use my brother all the time.


----------



## Sinkingvalley

Why would the repairman want the Viking? Just curious!


----------



## WindingRoad

Sinkingvalley said:


> Before Christmas the sewing machine came out to finish a wall hanging for my grandson. When I began to sew I found is would sew backwards but not forward. After taking it to the repairman he said the 30 year old Viking was very tight and would be expensive to repair. So---I would like to consider a trade-in of a mid priced machine.
> Do any of you sew and what brand and model of machine do you prefer? Although knitting is my favorite hobby I do enjoy sewing at times.
> Thank you and Happy New Year.


I've got my Husqvarna Emerald I love it. Just don't use it as much as I should. Sews like a dream. And I don't know how to sew.

Made some pj's last year out of terry cloth for my self. OMG what a fisco (sp). I sewed the legs and realized I had sewn the fronts to the fronts and the backs to the backs. Ripped them out sewed them wrong again . Then I realized I only needed to rip out one. Then I sewed the crotch wrong. Then I had to take them in like 5 times. OMG Then I messed up the elastic waist. By the time I finished a 45 minute job in 3 hours I was too hot to wear them to bed.


----------



## WindingRoad

Sinkingvalley said:


> Why would the repairman want the Viking? Just curious!


$$$$$$ antique?


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Viking or Bernina. My two favorites. 

My all time favorite was a Singer Slant-o-matic 500 from early 60s but hard to find now. All metal construction and wonderful to use. bought mine new and used it until about 2004 when it got damaged when I moved. It was dropped and bent the shaft inside, not repairable.


----------



## Debbystitchknit

that is what I have and I really like it. Do alterations on it. Has free arm and a number of stitches, but not too many.


Clickers said:


> I have a Janome sewing machine and overlocker, and have never had any trouble with either except for threading which is not the machines fault.


----------



## deemail

WaterFall said:


> If you use a lot buy one if not oil the machine and leave near heaters to warm and after few days that will work sew forward.
> 
> machines jamed quickly.


all this helps and if you still want it run thru professionally, then find another repairman...all he would do is sell you a new machine, and then work on the viking to re-sell it... the old viking is worth 'X' amount of money to repair...if you buy a new machine, paying exactly 'X' for it, it will be mostly plastic inside and not near the machine that the old viking is...


----------



## Mimi1222

Hi! I have have had a Bernina which is way too expensive. Gave my old Sear to my sister a few years ago which is still going strong. Recently bought a mid priced Singer from Joanne's Fabrics on sale for less than $200 to teach my granddaughter and it is just fine. Works like a dream and I will use it more than my Bernina. Not nearly as complicated.


----------



## karenwhipple

I love to sew.Last year i splurged and bought my self an embroidery machine/sewing machine. Mine is a Pfaff.


----------



## Nanknit

I am on my 2nd Janome. Many years ago I had a Necci Super Nova. I love the Janome I have now, it is an 18 stitch My Style. It has sewn numerous quilts, costumes, clothes and many sundry items. Good luck in your search.


----------



## baglady1104

I think this might be important. My Euro Pro computerized machine does not require oiling--ever. Since I don't sew very often and the machine sits unused for months at a time, it seems to me that this is good because the oil in a seldom-used machine can harden and dry out over time, which is no doubt what has caused the problem in the first place with the machine which will sew backward but not forward. My machine sews like a dream and does many fancy stitches, but I have found Euro Pro products to be quirky. For instance, when the light burned out I had to send the whole machine to the service center in Canada to have the bulb replaced. When it came back, the bobbin winder, which had been working fine before, would turn but would not wind a bobbin no matter how much I fiddled with it. I have had other EP products; for instance, the best little hand mixer I've ever used, but the wire beaters keep breaking. I finally got tired of ordering replacements and bought a different brand, not as nice to use but seems more substantial and so far no problem with breaking wire beaters. Fun as their products are to use, I can't recommend Euro Pro, but I do highly recommend a computerized sewing machine of whatever brand that does not require oiling. Hope this helps.


----------



## abbie021

I have a husqvarna/Viking which I bought a couple years ago--- I do a lot of sewing thick heavy material and found it did well over the thickness. I really wanted an industrial machine but wow, expensive.
I have had kenmores and janome and started with a singer when I was very young----- they all had difficulty sewing through thickness but had other god points-- buttonholes were very nice, nice attachments for monograming and fancy stitching
One of the problems I have with the new machines is that they are mostly plastic and they tend to break.


----------



## azmoonbugs

Mainah51 said:


> I have a Kenmore my parents bought me in 1976, I hate the thought of that dying. Not just because my parents bought it for me but I love the machine.


I, too, love my 1976 Kenmore machine! also have a featherweight from 1950, a deco embroidery machine, a Viking Romeo and a Junki industrial machine.


----------



## azmoonbugs

Mainah51 said:


> I have a Kenmore my parents bought me in 1976, I hate the thought of that dying. Not just because my parents bought it for me but I love the machine.


I, too, love my 1976 Kenmore machine! also have a featherweight from 1950, a deco embroidery machine, a Viking Romeo and a Junki industrial machine.


----------



## LBush1144

I have had several machines -- two Kenmores, one of which I still have and a Pffaff which I love and use the most. I had one that just had "Dressmaker" as the name. These are just a few of the machines that I have had. I am 69 and have been using a machine for 60 years!


----------



## JoanDL

I also have Bernina. bought it in 1974 and still going strong. Serviced only twice in all that time. Take a look around, you might someone selling one they don't use anymore. yard sales and estate sales.


----------



## amberdragon

i have three sewing machines, the each have different decorative stitches...so the one i need at the moment is my favorite...the ages are from 1960's to present.
Blessings


----------



## PittyPat

Yes bag lady. I bought the serger that has the automatic lower threader and it is wonderful. I am going to take a few classes in Feb. Really like it so far...


----------



## ToniJean

I bought my granddaughter a baby lock Anna for Christmas. My pfaff broke just before Christmas and the repair would have cost $500, so I no have a baby lock Symphony. Love it. I'm a quilter also. I got tired of messing with the tension on my Pfaff.


----------



## LittleRedHen

Pfaff is my preferred machine, however the new ones are not made as well as the older version I have. As a Certified sewing machine mechanic there are several things I would like to point out: 1. The repairman most likely wants your older machine as a parts donor. I have often had machines donated to me for this use as some of the parts are not longer made. I do not sell machines so I am not thinking about reselling them. But this is also not a job that puts food on my table. 2. If your machine manual states the machine does not need to be oiled, it means they depend on you to take your machine to be serviced regularly. Any machine will need oil and grease at some point. 3.The right machine for you will depend on how much you want to spend and how much you use it. Elna, while not highly available in all parts of the country are good machines. I have seen many well made Husqvarna, and Brother machines that are more readily available and a range of prices. 5 years ago I bought 2 $70 Brother machines to use at our Quilts of Valor Sew Days. Those machines get 7 hours of use, every other month, by mostly inexperienced sewers, for the past 5 years and are still sewing well. I do however service them once a year. Like your car, any machine needs to be serviced and if you want to keep it and yourself happy find a reputable service person. Before giving up on your machine I suggest buying a small bottle of Tri-Flow Penetrating oil (the best and all I use) oil the heck out of the machine and using a hair dryer blow hot air into any parts of the machine you can get to. Turning the hand wheel often to see if you can loosen your machine. A lot of the older oils used and still sold turn to varnish after a time and can completely stop a machine. What have you got to loose. PM me if you have any questions. My apologies for the lengthy post.


----------



## ToniJean

PittyPat said:


> I sew a lot and have had Elna, and Viking machines in the past. I have passed these to my children and have have bought a Baby Loc for my retirement, a sewing machine and a Serger. I am pleased with both, but have to admit I think the machines are smarter then me!!!!


I love my baby lock server.


----------



## baglady1104

standsalonewolf said:


> fleetwood 100% cast iron


Oh! Oh! Be still my beating heart! That is a gorgeous machine! My grandmother had one like it and traded it for a shiny "new and improved" (NOT!!!) off-brand that a traveling salesman sold her back in the day. She repented at leisure, and went back to using her old treadle machine. I was a child when all this happened and didn't remember the brand names of the machines, but wondered if it was an old foot-powered machine, so googled it. 
http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/vintage-fleetwood-cast-iron-sewing-machine-in-case


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

I got my first Singer sewing machine (a portable)in the late 1960's had it for a few decades ..sewing my first born daughters clothes .. my maternity clothes and a few drapes and curtains here and there ..many many costumes over the years.

Then in 1980's I just wanted a cabinet model with a serger.
I also purchased another Singer as I had no problems with my first machine. It was a huge mahogany cabinet in a big L shape with sewing machine on one side built in and the serger on other side.

I sewed teenagers short sets, prom gowns (if they wanted) and maternity clothes and baby layette for a crib with a canopy for oldest daughter.

Too many things to remember actually.

Sold it when we moved to Arizona in 2006 and now I have another Singer portable as I do not do much sewing any longer.

So I would buy another Singer .. 

Also I have fond memories of seeing both of my grandmothers sewing on a tredle Singer sewing machine


----------



## MissMelba

baglady1104 said:


> I think this might be important. My Euro Pro computerized machine does not require oiling--ever. Since I don't sew very often and the machine sits unused for months at a time, it seems to me that this is good because the oil in a seldom-used machine can harden and dry out over time, which is no doubt what has caused the problem in the first place with the machine which will sew backward but not forward. My machine sews like a dream and does many fancy stitches, but I have found Euro Pro products to be quirky. For instance, when the light burned out I had to send the whole machine to the service center in Canada to have the bulb replaced. When it came back, the bobbin winder, which had been working fine before, would turn but would not wind a bobbin no matter how much I fiddled with it. I have had other EP products; for instance, the best little hand mixer I've ever used, but the wire beaters keep breaking. I finally got tired of ordering replacements and bought a different brand, not as nice to use but seems more substantial and so far no problem with breaking wire beaters. Fun as their products are to use, I can't recommend Euro Pro, but I do highly recommend a computerized sewing machine of whatever brand that does not require oiling. Hope this helps.


I also have a EuroPro and like it very much. My previous machine was a Kenmore circa 1970 that was my mother's. If you need parts for your EuroPro, go to Sears.com. My bulb went out and for a couple of bucks I replaced it myself (only needed a screwdriver). I make mostly work clothes (skirts, dresses, suits), Halloween costumes, and belly dance costumes. But I have made leather and vinyl seat cushions so the machine has seen some work.


----------



## Ronie

I have 2 very old machines.. I am reading a lot about 'Favorite' machines and they are all very old ones.. 

this is what I will caution you on.. about 10 years ago I got a new machine.. it was beautiful. It did stitches and fancy things but it was very light weight. That was actually a selling point for the machine.. it could go to you quilts guilds quite nicely  but because it was so light it bounced all over the table when I was sewing, yes I sew fast but the machine should of stayed put. nothing like constantly adjusting everything to really get on a persons nerves..LOL

So if you get a new one... make sure its a good sturdy machine. Try it out if you can.. and if its going in a cabinet and won't be carried to sewing clubs or friends houses then it should be fine.. if not do what I did.. I went to a second hand store.. my machine cost me very little... has been tuned up 1 time in 10 years, goes forward, backwards and zigzags, also darns.. that is it! and is a workhorse!!!!!!! I sew denim with this machine. I have also sewn silk with it.. I hope it lasts forever.. I do have a back up that is just as nice.. but has more bells and whistles on it!


----------



## Torticollus

I still have my Kenmore from the 60's and it works fine, but I prefer my Janome MC9000 because it has a self threader, the needle can automatically be in the down position when the machines stops, and it can do automatic embroidery. Also you can set it for different speeds and it has a knee presser. It really needs no upkeep, as it is self-oiling.


----------



## jannyjo

Altho I have 12 sewing machines I find I still go back to my Singer golden touch and sew hubby bought me in 72 its been through 2 major overhauls and has taken a beating I made many pairs of heavey jeans for my 3 teen boys and am now sewing for the great grands. 
I do have and got last christmas a Singer eletronic. it scares me to death.Sure not use to all this modern stuff. the thing threads itself, Really.


----------



## baglady1104

MissMelba said:


> I also have a EuroPro and like it very much. My bulb went out and for a couple of bucks I replaced it myself (only needed a screwdriver).


Thank you, MissMelba. Believe me, I tried to avoid the hassle, expense, and doing without my sewing machine for six to eight weeks. Two different local repair shops advised me against messing with it, and they wouldn't touch it, because of the computerization. I bought the machine from home shopping years ago, and apparently got the one model that has this type bulb. Just saying--quirky. Also, maybe don't buy appliances from home shopping.......??? :roll: 

However--I do believe Sears now sells Euro Pro. If so, then their service department would probably do repairs.


----------



## Munchn

Bernina or Babylock. Janome is good as well. Each of these companies sell machines at all entry levels.

Having said this, if you buy a new machine be sure you are near a dealer that you can turn to with a problem :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## God's Girl

I have a Janome and have had it for 6 years now. I love it ! Mine is a 6600 QE That is quilters addition. It sews beautifully has plenty of decorative stitches, lots of different feet and a built in walking foot that works like a dream. You can sew anything on this machine and it has a wide opening for the fabric to go through which makes it easier to use too. Good luck on your search. If you are serious about a new machine try to find a large quilt show in your area. There are most all machine company's there and you can compare shop very easily.


----------



## knitwitty

I have a 1952 Singer Featherweight and a Huskystar 215 that I purchased in the 90's and I love them both!


----------



## johannecw

I love my Bernina Record that is 40 years old. Last year I had to have some work done on it. The repairman said it was a better machine than some of the $2000 machines being sold today. He gave me a 5 year warranty instead of one year!


----------



## colon4me

Thank you for your advice, I too have a Kenmore that is doing the same thing, only goes backwards. Since I also have a Viking, which sews like a dream, I didn't use it for a long period and when I went to use it it would only go backward. I was told that it probably needed to be reprogram. 

I also have a Singer serger from the 60's that had to go and get repaired, mostly serviced. I wanted a new one with all the bells and whistle but the repairman told me that they didn't make them like before and that mine was not plastic and would probably outlive me. I still have it and that was about 6 yrs ago.


----------



## sockyarn

I have a 50 year old Pfaff that is my work horse. If I could afford a new machine it would be a Pfaff or a Berninia.


----------



## Valtst

Just got my 2nd Janome for Christmas. Love it! Love the first one, too.


----------



## lakecountry

I have owned several sewing machines over the years. I now have a Bernina and love it. I bought my 1st Bernina in 1971 and used it heavily for 25 years. They are still made of metal! I do a lot of quilting now so have the quilting model. They do make several less expensive models.
Baglady1104.... I have a Baby Lock serger that I have had for about 15 years. It has an air threader that is wonderful.


----------



## Ellemck

First, make a list of the things you really want on your machine...auto threader? laser? thread snip? needle down?
Then go to a dealer with a good reputation.
Try out all the machines.
Then you can make an informed decision.

BTW, I have a Janome Horizon. The only thing I dislike about it is finding the stitches. It has a wheel that I have to spin. It's fiddly.

Have fun choosing your machine!

Elle


----------



## Jaszy

I have owned White and Kenmore and have never had any problems. Also have a Kenmore Serger.
The "Old" sewing machines were well made and made with "metal" parts and wooden cases. The newer machines have plastic cases so I never just carry it by the handle as plastic will get brittle in time and crack and I do not not my machine to crash to the floor. 
Another thing to consider is the working parts. The new machines can either be plastic or metal depending on the make, model and manufacturer. Metal will last much longer than plastic and as machines get older, parts are not available so best to get a machine with metal gears, etc. I was given this info by the Saleslady at Sears when I bought my last machine. Some of their models are plastic and some metal. Same goes for Brother and Singer so be caseful in what you buy as there sometimes is not much difference in price. Got my Sears machine in 1970 and it is still working like a charm and never had it serviced but I do oil it as necessary.
Since I only sew for home and not commercially, I was not interested in buying an expensive machine with bells and whistles that I would never use. Mine will do 60 different stitches, etc and does a great job of quilting/meandering.


----------



## Mollie

I have a Pfaff circa 1988. It's been through the Loma Prieta earthquake and two major moves. When I got it, I was experimenting with the features and programmed in a slightly nasty phrase which I can't seem to remove. I'm sure several sewing machine technicians have had a few laughs over it.


----------



## Granny8

Singer 301.... and Featherweight 221..


----------



## pjcoldren

This won't be much help - I'm still using my mother's Singer, which has to be at least 50 years old. It will sew ANYTHING - even leather, if I'm very careful. I'd like to be able to do some things a little fancier than just forward and reverse - but I'm VERY reluctant to spend money on plastic. Is there anything out there now that will still be functional in 50 years? I'm skeptical, and would like to be convinced.


----------



## lindseymary

BERNINA...every one I have used, mine or friend's, feels like a Rolls-Royce(would like to play with one of those too!!)Lindseymary


----------



## knitnanny

Definitely a Janome....


----------



## baglady1104

Baby Lock Jet Air--my dream machine. (Not saying it would last 50 years; I don't know that.) I used to sew quite a bit, but couldn't afford such an expensive machine back then. Don't sew enough now to warrant the expense. So, back to knitting, I guess. This trip down memory lane has been fun.


----------



## BusyG-ma

I have a 47 year old Singer, model K128, that I got when it was about 1-2 years old. I have used it for everything including putting zippers on canvas. It is so heavy from having all metal parts in it and it is the only one I have used. Have my mom's Elna that I have not used and a second Singer K129 that doesn't have the cams for zig-zag etcetera. My daughter liked mine so much that I got her one off of Ebay, and all the attachments too. I think the all metal ones last longer, because they don't have the plastic/nylon part to wear out soon. Love my Singer K128


----------



## BusyG-ma

Mom had a feather weight. Remember fixing my then fiancee's winter coat on it and having to have him hold up the coat, so it did not pull the machine off the table. LOL


----------



## BusyG-ma

Can you virtually saturate it in WD40? I have done that to some of my friend's pruners and loppers that had been left in the yard. I then worked them open and close, and gotten them back in working order. This might work if something was stuck because of too much friction and not enough lubrication. It is just a thought as I hate to see the machine got to waste.


----------



## Augustgran

Janome and Elna (sisters) companies are great they have all metal working so the machines stand up to alot of wear and tear, some of the new machines are made with plastic gears (YUK) and they wont sew through thick fabrics well like the old all metal machines


----------



## BusyG-ma

The oil Little RedHen suggested is far better for the machine than my suggestion of WD40.


----------



## ann-other-knitter

CindyMB said:


> I have sewed on many different brands of machines as I started to sew when I was five. Kenmore's in the 60's drove me crazy but it was my mom's machine and I didn't even know at the time that there were other brands of machines. I have sewed on a variety of different machines but my all time, never buy anything else, forever and always will be a BERNINIA.


Bernina is the best ever. I used to sell and demo Bernina. it's the best. Ann


----------



## Estelle

I was given a small portable Singer for my twenty first birthday. I was a student in London and lugged this machine all over the place. Not only that, it was the envy of all my fellow Art textile colleagues and they used to"borrow"it to complete their assignments. It certainly got some hammer but alas it did not do "zig zag" stitch and I needed a more modern up dated machine. I then bought an Elna- top of the range for its time. It took all the money I could spare from my first pay packet. However it soon became obvious to me that all the professional creative textile artists used a Bernina and I wanted one. They were like old war horses but could do so many things including machine embroidery and I don't mean the built in mechanical kind. It was several years before I was able to afford one. I still have it along with the Elna which I never use. I wouldn't be without my Bernina even though there will be many more modern machines on the market with built in obsolescence. Someone said it was like a Rolls Royce of sewing machines. It certainly is. The Swiss are good at making cuckoo clocks , watches and superb sewing machines which never wear out.


----------



## shshipp

Janome. Actually, kenmore machines are janome machines. If you do buy at sears, DO NOT buy singer. Be sure it is a Kenmore. I have a regular sewing machine, 3 embroidery machines and a serger. All Kenmore. Have never had a problem with any of them. The only down side of buying from Sears vs a Janome at a dealer is the availabilty of lessons


----------



## Olga-Marie

Thirty years olf sewing machine is not THAT old... at that time (!!) these machines were very well made. Toda


----------



## Olga-Marie

Thirty years olf sewing machine is not THAT old... at that time (!!) these machines were very well made. Toda


----------



## Olga-Marie

Thirty years olf sewing machine is not THAT old... at that time (!!) these machines were very well made. Toda


----------



## Colonial Cat

I have had my Singer since 1960 and would not trade it for any other brand .It still works well I dont sew as much now as I used to but its always there when I need it.


----------



## Olga-Marie

Thirty years old sewing machine is not THAT old... at that time (!!) these machines were very well made. Today, all of the sewing machines are made with plastic.
To my opinion (I do some patchwork and quilting with my sewing machine) I would have it repaired...
I have a "grand quilter Pfaff" - 2 years old (most plastic) - One day I quilted during 5 hours with it (needed to finish). The machine started to make a deep noise. I looked at everything, took it to the repair center. They did nothing !!! Now everytime I use it, after 10mn sewing, the noise starts again.
I have another PFAFF sewing machine, which is 30 years old. I quilted for hours on it and NO noise, no problem - all metal !!

I think, that sewing a long time with new ones, heats the plastic parts, and things will not come back as before....


----------



## Olga-Marie

How can I delete the three (here above) not finished messages ? I just hit the keyboard inadvertently, and pooff the messages went without warning !! (I do not know - yet - how to use "correctly" this forum!!!


----------



## Cassews

Mainah51 said:


> I have a Kenmore my parents bought me in 1976, I hate the thought of that dying. Not just because my parents bought it for me but I love the machine.


____________________________________________
Loved my Kenmore machine and it died after 25 years of hard honest work errr sewing. So I bought a Brother, then I decided to treat myself to a new Machine last year faff Ambition 1.5 and love it, but its still not my Kenmore ...


----------



## Dorsey

I have had Singer, my first, Elna, Viking, Pfaff and Bernina. I am looking to sell my Bernina 440QE and its embroidery unit as I love my Pfaff 2160 and will never part with it. So I can recommend Pfaff and its lovely decorative stitches that are 9mm wide. The Bernina is a good machine but the decoratives stitches are only 5 mm. wide. I bought it for the BSR free motion stitching, but I can free motion with the Pfaff, it just takes more practice. So I say PFAFF!
Dot


----------



## Montana Gramma

Learned on my Grannies Singer treadle, had and Imperial, then a Singer and then the darn plastic parts, cogs would lose a tooth. Had a New Home I just loved but foot pedal was going to need replaced and was almost as expensive as a new machine. So bought a Husquvarna and it did heavy duty for 16 years and now is ok, only no 8 layers of blue jean hems. So bought another H.and it was a lemon, they replaced it and this new one seems to be working great! I have a cheap little Singer from JoAnns that I leave at our community center for Thursday sewing and I have an antique Singer lightweight, a bit bigger than a Feather weight. Works great. Repairman likely wants your machine for repairs on others. My friend just bought an embroidery/ sewing machine, I think it is a Janome, $7000.00 we call it her Mercedes! Have fun trying them all out. I really like the needle up part ways function. I quilt a lot and it lets me turn without leaving my fabric . Do not like having to push the icon for functions but do like that you touch the foot pedal and needle goes down.


----------



## tweeter

I have a Singer and a Brother sewing machines and 2 Sergers


----------



## craftymatt2

I have 2 pfaffs and would not give them away, i love them, i also have a treadle singer and a couple of 301. But i use my pfaffs.


----------



## train

I have had 2 babylocks. The automatic threader works very, very well. It is so easy to thread, and I had never had any trouble with them. I had 1 for over 10 years, and was very happy with them.


----------



## yona

I've had sewing machines almost all my life since mom always had a Singer, even the one with the foot pedal.

In 1987, I splurged and purchased the New Home Memory Craft,
which is now called Janome. I've sewn many things on this machine and still have not done everything on this machine's capability. The only thing that does not work anymore is the threader which I have to do manually now. It's not a big deal, I just have to make sure I have my glasses on and lots of light available.

I wonder if a repair man can fix the threader, would be nice.


----------



## SYAPJR

I bought a Bernina 830 in 1976 and it still my favorite. Also have a Bernette, Janome and a Janome Serger. Only my little Janome is currently working as I made doll clothes using the others and they now all have a sticky glue on them from the silver fabric (with silver metallic dots) I used to make the dolls clothes. Haven't had time to clean them properly as yet. Am getting a Singer featherweight. I remember watching my grandmother sew on her treddle Singer, and watching my mother sew on her Singer which was one of the first electric Singer's.


----------



## Tootsie

I was going to start this message , IMHObut my feelings about this are very strong I think you should, if at all possible, get your old machine repaired. You might also try giving it a really good cleaning yourself, changing the needle, and that 'heat it up a bit' idea is a good one too. The problem is that you will spend far more to buy a new machine and it will be a big disappointment. Most, unless you buy very high-end (and maybe even then), are made with plastic parts. They do not last well, are very noisy, and if computerized, so danged hard to understand that you just might quit sewing. I really think your best investment is to repair the old one.


----------



## LalahCatlady

I learned to sew on a Singer treadle machine. In 1955 I bought a Singer 301 Slant needle machine and I still have it. Between then and now I have also had a newer Singer (gave it to a friend), a Kenmore, a NewHome, a Pffaf serger and a Brother serger (not to mention another hundred year old treadle machine that works). Of all the machines I have had I still like the old 301 Singer the best. With the zig-zag attachment and the buttonhole attachment it does all that the newer machines do and I can do all the maintenance myself. If you aren't lucky enough to find one of those gems, the Brother is a decent machine for not too much money. I would not recommend the NewHome as it is expensive and finicky.


----------



## baglady1104

Tootsie said:


> I was going to start this message , IMHObut my feelings about this are very strongI really think your best investment is to repair the old one.


Must say I agree with Tootsie.


----------



## eraineuk

I would not go past my Bernina. Lots of features and built to last.


----------



## Clickers

LalahCatlady said:


> I learned to sew on a Singer treadle machine. In 1955 I bought a Singer 301 Slant needle machine and I still have it. Between then and now I have also had a newer Singer (gave it to a friend), a Kenmore, a NewHome, a Pffaf serger and a Brother serger (not to mention another hundred year old treadle machine that works). Of all the machines I have had I still like the old 301 Singer the best. With the zig-zag attachment and the buttonhole attachment it does all that the newer machines do and I can do all the maintenance myself. If you aren't lucky enough to find one of those gems, the Brother is a decent machine for not too much money. I would not recommend the NewHome as it is expensive and finicky.


I learned to sew on my Grandmother's(on my Mother's side) Singer treadle sewing machine and I still have my Grandmother's Singer treadle sewing machine from my Father's side, and it still sews beautifully.


----------



## lharris1952

I bought my second Bernina last year. I am having a lot of problems learning the embroidery. I know how to use the quilting foot. Also bought an embellishing foot which has never been out of the box. If I didn't have to work so much, I could learn to use everything on this machine. My first Bernina was a 1260. This new one is an artista 730. I sew professionally and need a machine that will hold up to a lot of sewing. The only thing I had repaired on the 1260 was the tension discs. I bought it in 1997. Hope the artista 730 is the last one I have to buy.


----------



## Carole Murphy

Sinkingvalley said:


> Why would the repairman want the Viking? Just curious!


A repairman would want it : A good guess is : for parts.


----------



## Carole Murphy

Olga-Marie said:


> Thirty years olf sewing machine is not THAT old... at that time (!!) these machines were very well made. Toda


my hubby would say my passion is for sewing machines. i honestly can't count how many I have had. In August 1990 went to local sewing machine shop with a friend for her to buy a vaccum cleaner. 
I not only bought a neat vaccum, I told the owner that I would like a sewing machine that would go forward, backward and have a light. something that would not break down at any given moment.
he suggested a New Home (now called janome), the one he sold to home economic classes for beginner sewers.
Ended up buying the machine and vaccum, then ordered a beautiful mahogony sewing cabinit with four drawers.
Thought I'd wait until the desk came in to take machine home. . 
Surprisingly in sept I met the criteria for retirement and took it. Aug, Sept, Oct. came and went one day my brother and his wife was visiting at our ceramic shop oh perfect time, I asked hubby if he'd take my brother and pick up something at the sewing machine shop, and not ask any questions....chicken that I am, perfect timing. 
This machine has been perfect it does some fancy work but I was doing quilts and just wanted a good sewing seam.
Oh, my hubby wouldn't have said anything, it just was my guilty conscience. So on top shelf of sewing/craft room iI have a Brother, an earlier model Singer probably from 1958 it is first slant needle, a cheap worthless $39 from Joanne's and fortunately prize Quilter's Dream also from the sewing machines sold at Joanne;'s. In closet I have another slant needle Singer in a small cabinet. and my prize 1990 New Home and beautiful cabinet along one wall in sewing room. have tried Kenmore, montgomery Ward, and don't remember how many more. 
I probably just didn't know how to sew ???


----------



## nomassey

I have a Pfaff and love it. Can't spell but I can sew. All the parts are metal; have never had any trouble with it.


----------



## Carole Murphy

nomassey said:


> I have a Pfaff and love it. Can't spell but I can sew. All the parts are metal; have never had any trouble with it.


Agree that the trouble with most sewing machines is the plastic parts. A good metal one is definitely the way to go. glad this subject isn't listed on a Quilter's forum, oh there would be a constant discussion. 
So much easier now for me to crochet, hope to learn more about knitting in 2014. see some adorable baby sweaters on this forum.... ohhhhh.


----------



## Carole Murphy

Carole Murphy said:


> Agree that the trouble with most sewing machines is the plastic parts. A good metal one is definitely the way to go. glad this subject isn't listed on a Quilter's forum, oh there would be a constant discussion.
> So much easier now for me to crochet, hope to learn more about knitting in 2014. see some adorable baby sweaters on this forum.... ohhhhh.


Ok, English teachers, should I have said the trouble with sewing machines Is, or Are the plastic parts. ?


----------



## String Queen

I love my Bernina. I chose it mostly because sale/ service was friendly and convenient. 10 years of daily sewing and doing great. Before that I had a 1973 Kenmore $100 Christmas gift. It wore out.  

Robin


----------



## littleladybug

I had a Pfaff which I thought I loved, but something broke in it. I paid $56 to have it "fixed" and it still wasn't fixed. Threw it away and bought a Singer. ha! I had a Euro Pro years ago. I sewed Everything on it, including two wedding gowns, a Christening gown, etc. I gave it to my DIL and replaced it with the same...and when my daughter said she needed a new machine, gave my new one to her! I have since found another one just like the first Europro I gave away, and am so happy with it! I hope it lasts me for years, because I know the machine, and it works like a charm! Love it, love it, love it! It does everything I need a machine to do!


----------



## littleladybug

P.S. I still have two singers including one made in 1952(it is a good machine) and a serger. I bought my grand daughter a Dressmaker used machine to learn how to sew on. It is a really good machine, too! I can and do sew anything.


----------



## benny's mom

Sine said:


> I traded in a Singer that I found in my college apartment for a Riccar that I've had since the late 1960s.
> My sister has her Singer that she got in high school in the 1960s.


Yes, Riccar! I have one bought about 30 or 35 years ago for $1000. It was a LOT of money, but has been a workhorse. I've done upholstery, tailoring, you name it. The metal parts have lasted and lasted. Great tension and buttonholes. I'm not sure who has bought the company now.


----------



## Nanknit

Carole Murphy said:


> Ok, English teachers, should I have said the trouble with sewing machines Is, or Are the plastic parts. ?


I am Not an English teacher but, to me, ARE is correct. 'The man IS going' 'The men ARE going'. It is about singular and plural words as to when you use IS or ARE. That is from my school days.....MANY years ago!!! Let me know if I am wrong lol!!


----------



## alexis kuppersmith

love my bernina


----------



## PaulaZ

I was married in 1967. We lived on $2000.00 a year while my husband got his Ph.D at Purdue in Indiana. I did not know how to sew. My engineer student husband picked out a portable Kenmore sewing machine for me. Student wives taught sewing classes from beginners to tailoring to machine embroidery. Fabric shops were plentiful and fabric and notions were affordable. After 45 years, I retired from sewing and took up knitting. When the granddaughters asked to learn to sew, I took out my beloved Kenmore; but it would not sew correctly.
(First problem EVER) Took it to Sears to be repaired; but there wasn't one repairman old enough to know how to fix it. In fact, they made it run WORSE. I did finally buy a Husqvarna Viking this summer. It works just fine for teaching the kids to sew. But, if I ever got serious about sewing again, I would be in deep mourning for my dear Kenmore.


----------



## mdok

I guess it depends on what type sewing you are going to be doing. I have a Viking 990 computerized machine purchased about 30 yrs ago. It is still going strong. I have a Brother machine purchased in 1973, that I don't use much anymore. I have 2 1938 Singer Featherweight machines that weigh about 11 pounds with the case that I use for quilting, especially if sewing away from home. Try out machines at various sewing machine stores to see what fits your needs. Singer machine stores sometimes take Featherweight machines in trade. They are workhorse machines, perfect if you only need to do straight stitch sewing.


----------



## Mossy

Don't get rid of your Viking. The old ones are the best machines that exist, mostly metal, durable. I had an old one, that wouldn't make buttonholes anymore, and I bought a new Brother. I was so disappointed! You can't override the computer in it, and there's no speed or strength. After trying two repair places (my old reliable one had closed,) I finally found a guy who really knows how to repair them and cheaply, too! I'm so thrilled to have my Viking functional again. It's the best! The old ones were really made in Sweden and well made; now all machines are produced as cheaply as possible in Asia. I'm in NH-- my repairman is in Hookset!

Another Susan


----------



## TXtransplant

I too have an old Viking 6460. Actually I have 3. The first one I purchased in 1978. I began having problems in the 1990's, but the only place I could find to repair it couldn't fix it. 
Then I purchased the same machine from eBay. It is still running. Early this summer I got the bright idea I should buy a back-up Viking. This time I wasn't so lucky with e-Bay. It was advertised as excellent condition, but the seller didn't know how to use a sewing machine. It would only sew backwards. 
In late July I brought it to a local sewing machine repair shop and just last week he finally called me to tell me he had it running. He wants me to take it home and try it and if I'm satisfied, then I can pay for the repairs. If not, I owe him nothing. I had to buy a replacement part online and I'm really hoping everything is OK. 
I took lessons in the original fabric store that I purchased the 1st Viking and am very comfortable sewing with it. My DH bought me a Viking Lily about 10 years ago, but it's computerized and not very user friendly. I am very biased, but I love the Viking 6460. 
Good luck with what ever you decide.


----------



## SheilaSB

You might be better off having your Viking machine repaired as the mostly metal older machines did much straighter and sturdier stitching then the new mostly plastic models. I always have preferred a Singer machine, and my mother's 50-year-old, mostly metal Singer was a wonderful machine. Unfortunately, my mother donated the machine to a thrift shop instead of giving it to me. She and I then bought the same model of new Singer machine, which has mostly plastic parts. I can tell by the "feel" that the machine is less reliable; it is hard even for an experienced seamstress to sew straight, and the stitches do not hold as well. So, I would say, have your old machine repaired, even if it does cost a lot.


----------



## SheilaSB

Carole, since "trouble" is the subject and is a singular noun, "is" is the correct verb. Your sentence would be "The trouble is the plastic parts."

If you were to invert the sentence, the correct grammar would be "The plastic parts are the trouble." "Parts" would be the plural subject, and "are" would be the correct linking verb.


----------



## missylam

I have the Singer Quantum embroidery machine that I have had for years and another Singer embroidery that it is even older. I know it is over 20 years, both work great.


----------



## cheryls123

I have a Kenmore that my spouse bought me new back in 1979. I had borrowed my sister-in-law's machine and really liked the ability to lift the presser foot higher than where it usually sits. I was able to get some thick stuff in there, and it sewed it. It has stretch stitches as well as the usual buttonhole, straight, and zigzag. The zigzag can be quite wide. I've never had a problem with this machine.


----------



## gin-red

Check out the Janomes-love mine!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Take your machine to another repairman. This one sounds like a crook. Or he didn't want to be bothered. You can do it yourself if you put "Liquid Wrench" in all the oil holes and everywhere you can reach inside, and let it marinate in that for a couple of days. LW has anti-seize particles in it that will dissolve all the old dried or thickened oil and crud. Come back after a couple days and clean all that out with rags and then replace it with clear new sewing machine oil. It's amazing what a good cleaning inside can do for a machine.

I'd take care of what you have because it was probably made in Sweden and is of much better quality than what you can get today (plastic machines). I have a lot of vintage machines and some of the best ones were made between 1950 and 1969. They are easy to take care of.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Mossy said:


> The old ones were really made in Sweden and well made; now all machines are produced as cheaply as possible in Asia.
> 
> Another Susan


That's what I thought too, but Husqvarna's website says they are manufactured in Sweden still.
http://www.husqvarnaviking.com/


----------



## Carole Murphy

SheilaSB said:


> Carole, since "trouble" is the subject and is a singular noun, "is" is the correct verb. Your sentence would be "The trouble is the plastic parts."
> 
> If you were to invert the sentence, the correct grammar would be "The plastic parts are the trouble." "Parts" would be the plural subject, and "are" would be the correct linking verb.


sincerely thank you, I try to be correct but sometimes the more you look at a word, the more it begins to look wrong. again thanks


----------



## funsize

I have had singers in the past but now have a janome and love I!


----------



## joyce1946

loribelle said:


> I'm on my second Brother. The first one lasted 20 some years. I loaned to a friend so her grandmother could make drapes for her new house, so it wasn't just my sewing. It did major projects like this + many costumes for church Christmas and Easter plays. The second time I took it to be cleaned and adjusted, the repairman said that it would be better to replace it. Left there and bought another Brother. It has gone through a lot in it's life time as well.


I have had 
a brother for almost 10 years now, and really like it. It us an innovis nx250. I also have a Viking husky lock serger.


----------



## joyce1946

Carole Murphy said:


> Ok, English teachers, should I have said the trouble with sewing machines Is, or Are the plastic parts. ?


It's is--the trouble is the plastic parts!


----------



## Aunt Nay

I have a Brother 7000 that I love. I traded in my perfectly functional White in a few years ago and still regret it.


----------



## BusyG-ma

I have my 2 singers and my mom's something, don't remember what at this instant, but wanted to put a kink in the thread. Any one ever hear of putting a modern machine in a treadle machine "case". I have heard it would work, don't think it could be a super high end machine.


----------



## maryjaye

I have a Singer Genie (portable, purchased in 1972). The 
repairman said "They don't make them like this any more".
I don't know what direction I will go when it "goes". I
don't do machine embroidery or anything fancy and it
is excellent for machine piecing quilt blocks and easy things.


----------



## morgansam51

Sinkingvalley said:


> Before Christmas the sewing machine came out to finish a wall hanging for my grandson. When I began to sew I found is would sew backwards but not forward. After taking it to the repairman he said the 30 year old Viking was very tight and would be expensive to repair. So---I would like to consider a trade-in of a mid priced machine.
> Do any of you sew and what brand and model of machine do you prefer? Although knitting is my favorite hobby I do enjoy sewing at times.
> Thank you and Happy New Year.


I purchased a Singer sewing machine in 1971 and have used it frequently over the years. I only had to have it repaired twice! A few years ago I took up quilting and my Singer just wasn't quite getting the job done. I had an opportunity to purchase a used Bernina, a fairly new model, and I absolutely love it! I still have my Singer - I'll never get rid of it. Actually, it's in a cabinet and right now a portable TV is sitting on top of it in my sewing room! Good luck!


----------



## mdok

My DH bought me a Singer treadle base years ago. The treadle still moves but there is no belt. My 1973 Brother machine is in the treadle base, and I sewed many items with it over the years. My grandson used to get on his knees, and move the large foot pedal area on the treadle base great upper body exercise for a toddler, lol. He never got his fingers pinched, and was supervised when he did this.


----------



## Nanimal

Sinkingvalley said:


> Before Christmas the sewing machine came out to finish a wall hanging for my grandson. When I began to sew I found is would sew backwards but not forward. After taking it to the repairman he said the 30 year old Viking was very tight and would be expensive to repair. So---I would like to consider a trade-in of a mid priced machine.
> Do any of you sew and what brand and model of machine do you prefer? Although knitting is my favorite hobby I do enjoy sewing at times.
> Thank you and Happy New Year.


I have the Singer 4411, and I love it. Before that I had a Singer Golden Touch and Sew that I dearly loved, bought used in the 70's, and used for over 20 years before it got water damaged in storage. That Golden Touch & Sew was my most favourite machine, ever! It could sew over leather, denim, etc. The 4411 is Industrial Quality and will sew over leather, denim, etc., but I hope to find another Golden Touch & Sew like the one I had way back when.


----------



## Ozzie Jane

Clickers said:


> I have a Janome sewing machine and overlocker, and have never had any trouble with either except for threading which is not the machines fault.


I'm with you Clickers. I've had my Janome Excel over 20 years and still goes well. I also have a Janome Mylock overlocker but hardly use it as threading it is a nightmare. It's been sitting for some time, fully threaded but not game to use it in case the thread breaks. Pretty silly I know, but I don't have anyone to turn to if I have to re-thread it. Jane


----------



## Jalynne

Go test drive several machines until you find one you like. Machines are like cars, and each one is different. I prefer Pfaff, and have had two of them. I love the Dual Integrated Feed because I sew on lots of fabrics that need it and don't like a clunky add on even feed foot. I have a refurbished Viking that I don't like nearly as much, but it was a gift, so...I use it.


----------



## kernan

My Viking is older still. The tiny plastic pick-up arm (?) broke. $l00 for another. I bought a good modern machine, but it lacked the staying putness of my oldie. So I bought another ancient Viking and spent $l00 to clean it. Peace at last!


----------



## kernan

Trouble....is


----------



## alwaysforyou

LittleRedHen said:


> Pfaff is my preferred machine, however the new ones are not made as well as the older version I have. As a Certified sewing machine mechanic there are several things I would like to point out: 1. The repairman most likely wants your older machine as a parts donor. I have often had machines donated to me for this use as some of the parts are not longer made. I do not sell machines so I am not thinking about reselling them. But this is also not a job that puts food on my table. 2. If your machine manual states the machine does not need to be oiled, it means they depend on you to take your machine to be serviced regularly. Any machine will need oil and grease at some point. 3.The right machine for you will depend on how much you want to spend and how much you use it. Elna, while not highly available in all parts of the country are good machines. I have seen many well made Husqvarna, and Brother machines that are more readily available and a range of prices. 5 years ago I bought 2 $70 Brother machines to use at our Quilts of Valor Sew Days. Those machines get 7 hours of use, every other month, by mostly inexperienced sewers, for the past 5 years and are still sewing well. I do however service them once a year. Like your car, any machine needs to be serviced and if you want to keep it and yourself happy find a reputable service person. Before giving up on your machine I suggest buying a small bottle of Tri-Flow Penetrating oil (the best and all I use) oil the heck out of the machine and using a hair dryer blow hot air into any parts of the machine you can get to. Turning the hand wheel often to see if you can loosen your machine. A lot of the older oils used and still sold turn to varnish after a time and can completely stop a machine. What have you got to loose. PM me if you have any questions. My apologies for the lengthy post.


Thank you so much for this useful "free" information. I appreciate that you took the time to post and share it with us. I plan to try this to improve my old, achey machine and prod her into a few more years of service  Lynn


----------



## DotS

I started out learning on my grandmother's treddle machine, then graduated to my Mom's Singer. After I married I received a new Kenmore as a Christmas Gift, then in 2000 I bought a Husqvarna/Viking Lily model. At that time I made a lot of baby quilts. Still love the machine and often think about trading it in. Don't know if that will happen. I'm into knitting now, not so much quilting. You gals know how that is!!
DotS


----------



## DickWorrall

I had a Singer for over 35 years. It finally died last year.
The worm gears for the feed dogs wore out and it would cost at least $200 or more to fix and the parts were about $14.
So, I bought a Brother XR53 and love it.
Does so much more than the old Singer and quieter.
I bought it because, I wanted a manual model. Not one with all the electronics.
But, that is a matter of taste.
I have done a lot of sewing with it since I bought it and I love sewing with it.
Dick


----------



## Ellemck

So, SinkingValley, did you get a new machine?
Please let us know what you bought and how you like it.

Elle


----------

